

3 Internet careers that soon won't exist - bootload
http://www.micropersuasion.com/2008/03/three-internet.html

======
jk4930
OK, he's talking about jobs for liberal arts majors. ;) So what.

More interesting:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=usability%2C+accessibility...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=usability%2C+accessibility%2C+web+engineering&l=)

~~~
mynameishere
You think these graphs are going to influence anyone here?

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=java%2C++python%2C+lisp%2C...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=java%2C++python%2C+lisp%2C+ruby%2C+haskell%2C+erlang&l=)

~~~
jk4930
Yes, of course. It reassures me to stay with Lisp, Haskell, and Python. :)

